# Netbeans code gesperrt?



## Ocean-Driver (25. Jan 2008)

Hi,


Irgendwie, sperrt Netbeans öfters mal Code - obwohl der falsch ist (und ich ihn somit nicht korrigieren kann).
Wie kann ich bestimmten Code 'entsperren'?



```
private void openDateiDialogActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                                

            ComboBoxQuali.removeAllItems();
            ComboBoxFormat.removeAllItems();
            
            Thread combo_update = new Thread(new Runnable()
            {
                public void run()
                {
             
            
            try
            {
                ResultSet qualis = Abfrage.execute("select name from qualis");
                  while(qualis.next())
                  {
                     ComboBoxQuali.addItem(qualis.getString(1));
                  }
                    ComboBoxQuali.setEditable(false);
                    
                    
           ResultSet formate = Abfrage.execute("select name from formate");
            while(formate.next())
            {
                      ComboBoxFormat.addItem(formate.getString(1)); 
            }
                    ComboBoxFormat.setEditable(false);
                    
                    
            }catch (Exception e)
            {
                System.out.print(e.getMessage());
            }

                }
            });
            
            
            
            combo_update.start();   
            
            
        } catch (Exception e) {                                               
         
        addDatei.setSize(300, 330);
        addDatei.setVisible(true);

    }
```


Ich  kann den catch-block einfach nicht entfernen! (Oder eher nur die Zeile         } catch (Exception e) {        weil Netbeans jetzt denkt das Event würde vor dem 'catch' aufhören, was es aber nicht tut).


----------



## Ocean-Driver (26. Jan 2008)

keiner ne idee?


----------



## André Uhres (27. Jan 2008)

Versuch's mal so:
Kopier erstmal deinen "handling code" irgendwohin damit er sicher aufgehoben ist.
Im Design Modus gehst du bei den Properties der Komponente (ich nehme an es ist ein JButton) 
auf "Events" und entfernst den Handler für "actionPerformed".
Ein anschliessender Doppelklick auf den JButton müsste den Eventhandler neu generieren und du
kannst dann deinen gesicherten "handling code" wieder dorthin kopieren.


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Jan 2008)

NetBeans legt doch beim Doppelklick automatisch die passenden Methode an. U.a. auch eine private Methode, die einen Teil des Namens der Ereignisquelle + "clicked(ActionEvent e)" o.ä. trägt. In diese private, frei editierbare Methode gehört der Code, der ausgeführt werden soll, wenn der Button geklickt wurde.

Aber entferne zunächst, wie von André erklärt, die Ereignisbehandlung aus dem Code.


----------



## Ocean-Driver (27. Jan 2008)

Danke jungs, funktioniert.


----------

